# Picture Motion Browser - HDD video's not smooth



## AussieDan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello,

I recently upgraded to Vista and since then any HDD video's (SOny SR12 120gb) I view on my pc are not fluid and smooth...they are stuttering slightly (probably not the right phrase)...even if I try to view them with Windows Media Player they are the same....Ive tried downloading the latest codecs (k-lite) but it doesnt seem to have helped....Im running 2gb of RAM; although I note on some other posts people seem to think you need more than 2gb with Vista...although I havent even tried to edit the video...cant even watch them smoothly...any thoughts??

Thanks heaps


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi AussieDan, welcome to TSF

PM received:


AussieDan said:


> Im having problems with Sony Picture Motion Browser in that the I recently upgraded to Vista and since then any HDD video's (Sony SR12 120gb) I view on my pc are not fluid and smooth...they are stuttering slightly (probably not the right phrase)...even if I try to view them with Windows Media Player they are the same....Ive tried downloading the latest codecs (k-lite) but it doesn't seem to have helped....I'm running pentium D with 2gb of RAM and 8800gt card and with XP all was ok and the video's seemed fine; I note on some other posts people seem to think you need more than 2gb with Vista...although I havent even tried to edit the video...cant even watch them smoothly...tried to call Sony Support and they just think I need to upgrade my machine and are very dismissive about the whole issue......your thoughts?
> 
> If I have to I will bite the bullet and get something with DDr3 and i7 processor...but I reckon something else is causing the problem (it worked happily with xp afterall)




If you have the latest codec pack installed and the video playback is still jerky, it could be your graphics driver that needs to be updated.

2gb RAM is enough for Vista if you're not heavily multitasking, but it wouldn't do any harm to add another 2.

I don't know much about Sony Picture Motion Browser, so hopefully Sony Support can tell you more about the program's system requirements. Your CPU is from the last generation, so could be considered quite slow for demanding tasks like video editing, but that doesn't explain why your videos aren't playing smoothly. You have a good graphics card and enough RAM. I don't think you need to upgrade your hardware to fix this problem, but you might want to consider going back to XP or upgrading to Windows 7.

Make sure you have all the latest Vista drivers (32 or 64 bit, as appropriate), and DirectX 9.0c and 10 installed. Vista uses DirectX 10 by default, but also needs 9.0c for some older programs.

Defrag the hard drive and make sure there's at least 15% free space.

Have you installed any security software since installing Vista? If you're using Norton or McAfee, they could be taking up vital system resources. As Vista is more of a resource hog than XP, this could partly explain your problem.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Something else to check. Right click your taskbar, pick task manager, and look at the performance tab. Look at CPU usage while you're playing the video. Is it at 100%? If so look under the processes tab and look for the processes that take the most resources (should be your media player - but I want to rule out antivirus or other background processes as previous poster mentioned).
Now open your video file, and look around the properties (the steps will differ for various players - or use a tool like gspot or mediainfo) and see what codec the file uses, and what the original dimensions are (relevant because many media players will resize if the video is too big to fit the screen). If it's H.264, and/or it's high definition (like 1280x720 or 1920x1080) it's possible your processor is underpowered. I'm on an Athlon XP 3000+ (2.1GHz, single core, and 32-bit, circa ~2004), and I can tell you 1080p AVC (H.264) 24fps videos freeze my system. There's not much to be done besides getting more powerful hardware, but just to be sure, check the steps from above poster (particularly getting current graphics drivers).


----------

